# Mini fruit jar cap 2nd one ive found



## Dewfus (May 16, 2020)

Found another one of these someone on here told me it was. Midget jar anyone got a pic  of one that would put face t the jar this goes to


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 17, 2020)

Your zinc lid liner goes to what's known as a Tudor Rose jar, rosette visible on the reverse side.


----------



## Dewfus (May 18, 2020)

jarsnstuff said:


> Your zinc lid liner goes to what's known as a Tudor Rose jar, rosette visible on the reverse side.  View attachment 207331


Awsome ty very much wish I could find the rest of them lol


----------



## treeguyfred (May 18, 2020)

Thats a neat one Dewey that I havent seen before! cool find!
~Fred


----------



## Dewfus (May 18, 2020)

Ty wish I had the jar lol 


treeguyfred said:


> Thats a neat one Dewey that I havent seen before! cool find!
> ~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (May 18, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Ty wish I had the jar lol


Oh man Dewey I know what yer talking about lol! I'm always hoping to find something....anything-
~Fred


----------

